# Good replacement Speakers



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

What are some really good speakers that are reasonably priced and have a lot of body in the sound. Some day in the near future I would like to replace my Polk Audio's. All 7 of them.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your thread to the Home Audio Speakers forum. You'll get a better response here. :T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How much are you comfortable with spending on speakers?


----------



## Youngsy (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to sell the current speakers that I have now, but not the sub. It depends on the speakers and the price? What did you have to suggest?

Dean


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

What I would do is start with replacing the fronts and keep polk surrounds for the time being. Focus your budget on fronts essentially. 

I recommend studio monitors like Behringer 2031Ps. What is your budget?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Youngsy, I recommend B&W, PSB or Paradigm. There are so many options, but these companies are a good place to start. Would be easier if we had a budget to go by.

If you really want to step up your game, look at constant directivity speakers from GedLee, AudioKinesis, Pi Speakers, or Chase Home Theater.


----------

